# Few skink shots



## richoman_3 (Dec 22, 2012)

Got a new flash for my camera last week so tested it out on a couple of skinks ive found in the past week! 

hope you like the pics


couldnt lure one of these out this time!




Cunningham's Skink (Egernia cunninghami) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


These skinks are actually pretty cool! pain to get good pics of though




Eastern Three-Lined Skink (Acritoscincus duperreyi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


FINALLY got a pic of these guys! seen so many but never got pics!
a trashy looking one though




Tussock Skink (Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Tussock Skink (Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



I love walking along streams for these guys!




Southern Water Skink (Eulamprus tympanum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Southern Water Skink (Eulamprus tympanum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice mate. Good colour in the last two shots particularly.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 22, 2012)

Good photos Nick. The new flash works a treat! Do you have a diffuser on it?
What gear are you using?


----------



## Shotta (Dec 22, 2012)

Cool pics nicely done thanks for sharing


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 22, 2012)

Bushman said:


> Good photos Nick. The new flash works a treat! Do you have a diffuser on it?
> What gear are you using?



Got a canon 60D with a 100mm f2.8 macro lens and 2 430EXII speedlights .. no diffusers

thanks all!


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 13, 2013)

where did you go when you took the pictures


----------



## Bushman (Aug 13, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> Got a canon 60D with a 100mm f2.8 macro lens and 2 430EXII speedlights .. no diffusers
> 
> thanks all!


Thanks. You're getting good results with it.


----------



## MathewB (Aug 13, 2013)

You make me jealous in every respect. Awesome shots, love the water skinks!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice Nick!

Can I just give some friendly feedback, when staging pics try to hide the roots in the background, uprooted & arranged plants does not look all that natural.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha cheers!

ewww old pics! .... ive learnt from that ages ago Josh lol !


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 16, 2013)

The second tussock skink shot is awesome mate!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 16, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> ewww old pics! .... ive learnt from that ages ago Josh lol !





richoman_3 said:


> Got a new flash for my camera last week so tested it out on a couple of skinks ive found in the past week!



Nice try Nick


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Dude read the date 
from last year!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2013)

No volpe pose? Disappointed


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 16, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> Dude read the date
> from last year!


 



Touche 
*Facepalms* :facepalm:


----------

